# Using MSIEXE /I to install application



## Jackle75 (Aug 20, 2004)

Good Day, I am receiving errors when i attempt to use the msiexec command to install an application. From the command prompt > msiexec /i criminalinstaller.msi /qn

This returns this error " This installation package could not be opended. Verify that the package exists and that you can access it, or contact the application vendor to verify that this is a valid windows installer package"

The recevied this error when I attempt to complete and unattended uninstall of the application but I was able to get past that by providing the GUID in my scripting. This is a valid windows installer and at this point I'm stumped. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## johnhe (May 11, 2007)

Did you try specifying the fully qualified filename including the directory path to the .msi file?


----------

